# Sci-fi, with a catch



## GhostLad (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been a reader for a while, but most Sci-fi novels seemed a little too engrosed in, consomed by, and fixated on their setting (namely Dune). I tend to like sci-fi novels with a focus on character relationships and development, like in Ender's Game.

Reccomendations? :-?


----------



## Shade53 (Jan 19, 2006)

The rest of the Ender series, William Gibson (neuromancer, mona lisa overdrive, burning chrome etc), PK Dick (do androids dream of electric sheep/bladerunner), some Heinlein (time enough for love - though it's a bit screwy in it's psychosis), those off the top of my head because they're my favorites... 

~S


----------



## Stewart (Jan 20, 2006)

GhostLad, if you want characters, then try _Never Let Me Go _by Kazuo Ishiguro. He doesn't usually write sci-fi but this book certainly has such tones while being, predominantly, about the characters.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 20, 2006)

Connor Wolf said:
			
		

> GhostLad, if you want characters, then try _Never Let Me Go _by Kazuo Ishiguro. He doesn't usually write sci-fi but this book certainly has such tones while being, predominantly, about the characters.



 I'd like to roam your library, Connor - you come up with some great choices.

I'd recommend Blindness by Jose Saramago. He's Portugese, he's got a nobel lit prize, he's bloody excellent.


----------



## GhostLad (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the recomendations, everybody. I'll be sure to check out ye olde local library. 

I've also been interested in Starship Troopers for the social alegory that it is. Are there any other sci-fi books like that?


----------



## osiris (Jan 20, 2006)

The forever war (by Joe Haldemann I think)


----------



## Mike C (Jan 21, 2006)

GhostLad said:
			
		

> I've also been interested in Starship Troopers for the social alegory that it is. Are there any other sci-fi books like that?



A vast number of SF novels have been written as allegory, commentary or satire.

1984
Brave New World
Any of Moorcock's 'Jerry Cornelius' books
In fact any of Moorcock's books, which pretty much all revolve around a single multiverse (why does that sound so weird?)
Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Anarkos (Jan 26, 2006)

Iain M Banks' sci-fi tends to mix character and setting.  Bizarre dysfunctional family problems are a favourite of his...as are characters with identity problems and so on.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 30, 2006)

Mike C said:
			
		

> I'd like to roam your library, Connor - you come up with some great choices.


 
Thanks, Mike. Unfortunately, there is no library at the moment. The majority of my books are in storage. There's a small collection building up again though, while I wait to unpack: more Ishiguro, Steinbeck, Jeanette Winterson, Patrick McGrath, Richard Yates, John Fante, Vikram Seth, David Mitchell, and Chinua Achebe.


----------

